
What do you Google EVERY. SINGLE. TIME. and never just memorize? - djug
https://dev.to/ben/what-do-you-google-every-single-time-and-never-just-memorize-ajj
======
jmnicolas
C# String format for doubles.

------
hguhghuff
Everything.

------
jayrox
needle, haystack or haystack needle.

everytime.

